# Natural Sunlight?



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I keep Romeo in my basement, and I'm a little worried. He's not getting any natural light.. Is this really bad for his health? I'm so worried, but he's also finally used to being downstairs.. I don't want to put stress on him again. 

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If he isn't getting any natural sunlight, which means, being outside for at least 20 mins a day, you will need to get full spectrum lighting - you can see the spectrum lighting for birds at this link: http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/full-spectrum-light-for-birds.html. It is EXTREMELY important that they get some sort of natural light, they NEED the Vitamin D3.

Here is an article to read through about the benefits of spectrum lighting/natural sunlight.



> *Parrots and the Benefits of Full Spectrum Lighting*
> 
> As humans, we know how good a dose of daily sunlight can be! It makes us feel good and it helps us physically as well. It’s even said to energize us more effectively than caffeine!
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I would love to take Aero outside ( he also lives in the basement but i do have a window in my room) but its too cold right now! **** be getting lots of sunlight in the summer though


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I've always tried to keep Cindy near a window, I leave the blinds cracked open so that it's not blinding or too hot. She loves to watch the birds and the squirrels outside too.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Is there a reason why Romeo is kept in the basement? If I were you, I would try very hard to move him upstairs or to a window so he can see outside. It's just not natural for him to get no sunlight at all (as you know ) ... you could set up a full spectrum light - but it wouldn't be the same. He'll be a happier little man if you can set him near a window for him to see out - do you have other birds in your neighbourhood? It'll be healthy for his mind to hear and see them. Arnie LOVES watching the other birds, even if they do freak her out sometimes. She even flies to the bug screen and lands on it like a little Spiderman to see out. Sometimes I wish she would let me harness her so she could sit outside on the porch with me. She would LOVE it. I take her cage outside and it really brightens her day. She always look much better for it.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

During the summer or on warm days I take Cindy outside in her travel cage. She loves it, sometimes she gets carried away trying to sing to the other birds, but when they don't sing back she screams at them lol.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

He is in the basement, because we have 2 dogs who have no experience with other animals in their home, and they're not allowed to enter the basement. We have only one window in the basement- A small one in the laundry room. I'll for sure take him upstairs to look out the window when he's perching on me. Also, I plan to take him outside in a travel cage when it warms up. The lady I bought him from had all her birds in the basement- She just had light fixtures. Would he be healthy and happy if I just had a light fixture, and took him out during summer & when he's trained? Let me know, and thanks!!

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

My parents have bull mastiffs and they had no experience with other animals until I got Pearl (first cockatiel I ever had), the dogs were really interested in the bird and tried to sniff her, you just have to be near when they are introduced. I trained my parents dogs so they knew who was in charge, they never tried to hurt any of my tiels. When I got Cindy they were use to birds, Cindy would try to eat their food and make barking noises.
The dogs never bugged her besides an occasional sniff, but you have to watch even a sniff because dogs like to press a bit hard when they're introduced to something new.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Having the bird next to the window is NOT giving it what it needs still, that is not enough. So those that just put the bird near the window thinking it is giving them the Vitamin D3 they need, are very wrong, because it isn't sorry to say...



> *Even those by a window will not benefit from the sun because the window acts as a filter preventing the bird from absorbing the benefits of the sun such as Vitamin D3. Birds need exposure to UVA and UVB rays from direct sunlight (windows block necessary UV rays) or full-spectrum lighting to synthesize vitamin D necessary for bone health. Birds use sunlight by preening their feathers. The substance on the feathers will undergo a chemical reaction from the sunlight producing Vitamin D3 which the bird ingests with further preening of the feathers. The indoor bird does not have the benefit of this reaction.*


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I leave my windows open, they have flyscreen and I have louvres - so the light is not refracting off the glass. This would ok right? They are closed if there is a cool draft. Also, you can fry your tiel in direct sunlight... it is better if the light is filtered a little from a tree or shadecloth on a patio.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know about screens.. but, I always have my birds cages where there is half shade and half sun (which is what is always recommended to do), some of them prefer to sit in the sun for however long they want, they have never fried.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mudflap would do that, we'd leave the sliding glass door open by their cage (screen always closed, they chewed holes in it to be snotty) and Mudflap would sit for what seemed like ages in the sun just soaking it up. It was the cutest thing.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I have decided to move Romeo upstairs today- I think he'll be much happier. I'll find some way to get the direct sunlight on him.. If not, I'll buy him a light fixture. Thanks for all your help!

- Romeo & Meagan


----------



## JoCoTiel (Feb 17, 2011)

we have put our new guy(yet to be named) in a room that gets sunlight from morning to late afternoon. he is not directly in front of the window though because of the winter weather, this will change as it gets warmer. would an alternative light benifit him?


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no, Polly doesn't see much natural sunlight, although we have a big window in the room where her cage is. I live in the north of Scotland so it's far too cold right now to take her outside!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

TThe link Solace post shows several FSL (full spectrum lighting): http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/full-spectrum-light-for-birds.html

A source of sunlight is *especially needed* if you have females or breeding pairs. It is one of the best preventative to egg-binding and other reproductive health problems. 

It is also benefical towards healthy liver function, and can many times help prevent tendencies towards feather plucking.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll need to invest in one of these lamps then, 'cos I'll be lucky if it gets warm enough even in the summer to take her out for some sunshine


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

I think this is one area that a lot of resources must be lacking, or aren't putting enough emphasis on. It seems that many many owners aren't aware of the importance of natural sunlight for their birds. Going back through the books that I had when I got my first 'tiel, it NEVER mentioned anything about it. I actually learned about it when I took him to a vet.


----------



## Romeo'sMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree, RaveMoon. I've heard nothing on the subject! I feel bad for the tiels and other birds at the pet stores.. They get no natural light whatsoever. No wonder they're so unhealthy..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> I'll need to invest in one of these lamps then, 'cos I'll be lucky if it gets warm enough even in the summer to take her out for some sunshine


Its always London who gets all the sun


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I don't know about screens.. *
*--------------------------------------*
If the window is up and the cage or bird is near the screen then this is fine. Glass is reflective whereas screen is not. 

BUT a caution....if the birds are out they could chew thru the screen, or if there are preditors flying such as hawks they can divew-bomb the screen to try and get the birds. Their claws can quickly tear the screen and snatch the bird. To safe guard this a piece of mesh such as 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth (it is also available in plastic, which is easily cut with scissors) can be placed over the windows.


----------



## Wolf king (Feb 19, 2011)

for quite a few reasons i can't take my birds out side ,at the moment i also can't get the uv lights ,
if in summer when it's warmer ,i kept the birds in there cage but opened a window ,would they get sufficient light and would it last over winter (as in winter it's too cold to do that and also there isn't much light at the moment) sorry if this is an old thread ,im new here


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wolf King...Hi and welsome to the forum.

OK, if you can not get the full spectrum lights (FSL) You can use this. (click on the image for a larger view) I have been using thse for my mousebirds and inside birds with no problem.


----------



## Wolf king (Feb 19, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Wolf King...Hi and welsome to the forum.
> 
> OK, if you can not get the full spectrum lights (FSL) You can use this. (click on the image for a larger view) I have been using thse for my mousebirds and inside birds with no problem.


i will into it thanks 
are these the only measures we can take ?  or is there more 


thanks for the help


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can also get the flourescant fixtures that are larger (up to 4") and also the bulbs come in various lengths. I use the 18" ne on my smaller indoor flight cages. I just place them on top with the light shining into the cage. It also adds added warmth during the coolr months.

You can contect a timer to the lights so that they are on just during the daylight hours.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I did have a question about that...on the FSL website it said that it was only recommended for 2-8hrs a day. So would it be best to just use them when the sun goes down at the end of the day? I was going to change out the bulb in their ceiling light with one next month (after I get paid) and I was wandering if 2-3hrs a day would be enough or do they need more? I can leave the light on all day if needed but the site did say they only last so many hours...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*and I was wandering if 2-3hrs a day would be enough or do they need more?*
*-------------------------------------------*

I would just do a few hours a day on all the resting, non-breeding birds, and if breeding increase the time to daylight hours.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Perfect...thanks!


----------

